# Insane lightening strikes....



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

Some serious damage being done by lightening...watch the people at 1.43....


----------



## Pappy (Jun 20, 2021)

Wow, just wow. Florida is suppose to be the lightning capital of the world, but I’ve never seen anything like this. If I do, I’m moving to Antarctica…


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Wow, just wow. Florida is suppose to be the lightning capital of the world, but I’ve never seen anything like this. If I do, I’m moving to Antarctica…


you and me too Pappy... we have lots of trees in our garden, and if ever we got lightening like that, they'd be getting chopped down....


----------



## jujube (Jun 20, 2021)

The scariest lightening experience I've ever had was in the Gulf of Mexico off Tarpon Springs.  

It was dark and stormy and we were trying to push the sailboat off a sandbar.  We were leaving Tarpon Springs after a nice dinner, so I had a dress on.

Three of us were in the water pushing and lightening was "skipping" along the water. I was almost blinded and could smell that particular "electric" odor.  I was pretty sure I was about to become the Late Jujube at any second.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> you and me too Pappy... we have lots of trees in our garden, and if ever we got lightening like that, they'd be getting chopped down....


Unless you have a good lightning protection system on your house, you probably want to leave those trees up and let them take the strike. The people around here who have taken down their trees are finding out that their homes are getting hit. A good lightning protection system is expensive.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 20, 2021)

jujube said:


> The scariest lightening experience I've ever had was in the Gulf of Mexico off Tarpon Springs.
> 
> It was dark and stormy and we were trying to push the sailboat off a sandbar.  We were leaving Tarpon Springs after a nice dinner, so I had a dress on.
> 
> Three of us were in the water pushing and lightening was "skipping" along the water. I was almost blinded and could smell that particular "electric" odor.  I was pretty sure I was about to become the Late Jujube at any second.


I was on a destroyer in the Indian Ocean when we were caught in a fierce lightning storm. It seemed like the ship was getting hit every few seconds for awhile. From the bridge it was an awesome sight. We were safe inside the ship but we did lose some electronics. We also had an idiot who darted out of the helo hanger deck “for a look” and barely got back in before a strike hit the fantail.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 20, 2021)

Thunderstorms are sure getting more intense!  
Had a storm cause lightning damage to a couple very large pine trees in our backyard years ago ...   shook  the house.
Trees had to be cut down.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 20, 2021)

no florida is NOT the lightning capital of the world.......

Several of these strikes happen over central Africa, where they average over 120 flashes per square kilometer per year. Compare that to Florida's 83 flashes per square km per year and central Africa by far wins as the lightning capital of the world.Apr 21, 2021....


that "electric odor" is called ozone.. it is o3...

that electric corona in ships masts is called 'saint elmo's fire'


 and for the last time I will mention..... lightning does NOT strike from the sky down to the ground....and to put assunder another false belief ,,, electricity does NOT flow from positive to negative.......electricity flows towards the greatest potential,,, in otherwords towards the positive,,, the sky is positive and the earth is negative....an electrical charge leader goes up towards the sky and is met by one comeing down from the sky and when they meet whamo, the main charge goes... the flash is superheated air from 240,000 volts of electricity ... okay yall got that info???? yalls got internet connection do some gd research and learn learn learn!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2021)

Related to the video, the 4 men at 1:43, one died in that strike.

The tragic strike occurred March 12, at the Signature Villas apartment complex in Gurgaon, a city in the northern Indian state of Haryana, where the four men were part of the horticulture staff.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 20, 2021)

I take lightning seriously.  Whenever I hear thunder, even if its some distance away, I go indoors.  We had our house hit by lightning back in the late '70's, and it did thousands of dollars damage.


----------



## Jules (Jun 20, 2021)

Decades ago my uncle was killed by lightning.  Three people in a 5 km radius were killed by lightning that weekend.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

Jules said:


> Decades ago my uncle was killed by lightning.  Three people in a 5 km radius were killed by lightning that weekend.


My auntie Jean was killed by lightening when it struck her old tenement building  during a storm in the 60's..... she died instantly....


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2021)

I witnessed 2 strikes close. One was right in front of me as I was running through the parking lot to my car during a storm.  Horrifying!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2021)

well they do tell people not to be out when it's lightening and definitely don't stand under trees but if they're that stupid....*shrugs* if people can't respect mother nature she's gonna bite em in the butt. lol!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> well they do tell people not to be out when it's lightening and definitely don't stand under trees but if they're that stupid....*shrugs* if people can't respect mother nature she's gonna bite em in the butt. lol!


That's a little premature and harsh, don't you think, Marci?

Those poor men may have been just trying to shield themselves from the rain standing under the tree like they were, there may have been no lightening present at the time, then a surprise bolt happened and they were caught in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 20, 2021)

there is one phenomenon called ball lightning, this is superheated gases known as plasma.

lightning can strike as far as 20 miles from where you hear the thunder, 
one more phenomenon is the above cloud lightning effects known as sprites


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> there is one phenomenon called ball lightning, this is superheated gases known as plasma.
> 
> lightning can strike as far as 20 miles from where you hear the thunder,
> one more phenomenon is the above cloud lightning effects known as sprites


It certainly can...Whenever we hear a clap of thunder we count the seconds. before we see the lightening..

One second equates to one mile of distance from the eye of the storm.. so if we count  10 seconds, it's 10 miles away.. if we count  1 second it's almost on top of us...


----------



## Gaer (Jun 20, 2021)

In the Range Rider's Museum in Miles City Montana, (Don't know if it's still exhibited, haven't been there in many years)  They had a photo of a man who had been stuck by lightening SIX DIFFERENT TIMES and survived!  They showed his torn clothes.

If that had happened to ME, I'd think someone up there was out to get me!


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 20, 2021)

I remember some years ago we had a terrific thunderstorm, came in over the mountain  and clouds were deep green, wind gusts blowing hay bales and the black kettle across the yard, lightning struck at it twice before it hit it!! 


this is a joke people,,,,,laff!!


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 27, 2021)

I guess my above post about doing the research fell on deaf ears....so here is the correct info:::::

At sea level, at a temperature of 21 degrees Celsius (70 degrees Fahrenheit) and under normal atmospheric conditions, the speed of sound is 344 m/s (1238 km/h or 770 mph).


that being said then::::

sound travels 1 kilometer in roughly 3 seconds and 1 mile in roughly 5 seconds.

When you see the flash of a lightning bolt, you can start counting seconds and then divide to see how far away the lightning struck. If it takes 10 seconds for the thunder to roll in, the lightning struck about 2 miles or 3 kilometers away.


----------



## hawkdon (Jun 27, 2021)

I once saw lightning come "out of the ground" and go "up"
to a cloud!!! Happens......


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 27, 2021)

my father was out hunting in west virginia as a boy, he said he took refuge under a large tree during a lightning storm and watched as ball lightning bounced along the ground and disappeared into the root ball of a nearby tree!


----------

